# Rat Language



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

My rats are a tad vocal and I know they have a body language, so I thought it'd be fun if we made a thread to link their behaviour with what they could be thinking.

For me, the most obvious is squeaking. That is usually when they playfight, so I assume it means, "Ow!" or "Get off!!!" An odd noise I've noticed is from Eris, which sounds like a "chuffling" sound or the noise a pigeon makes when it takes off. She seems to only make it when she's exploring my hand or when I put the tray on my bed with the cage off, so maybe it's curiosity?

For body language. I've have Eris escape once or twice and she always ends up in a corner, completely frozen. I'm guessing that's confusion and fear, which I remedy by scooping her up, giving her a cuddle and putting her back with her sister ^_^

So what noises and poses do your rats make? And do you know of any lists explaining this behaviour?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Asteroid is the most fabulous bog brush when she's cross  She gets a mohawk.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Any funny pigeon noises coming from rats indicates a respiratory infection.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fancy Rats | Information | Interpreting Rat Behaviour


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Any funny pigeon noises coming from rats indicates a respiratory infection.


But they only ever do it when they're in a new place or discovering something new. I've listened ro them closely and their breathing is perfectly silent and clear. I could take them to the vets, but how much would that cost? I do worry about my rats, but this is one of those things that didnmt seem like much of a problem.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my boys has a resp infection its on and off with him, I know when he's got one because he makes them funny pigeon noises.
It too isn't all the time but he does it more when out roaming and when I put fresh foods in the cage for them all. 
But because he's on antibiotics it stops this noise and kills off the infection.
But he's prone to resp infections so he's on meds for life now.

I took dooey down and it cost me £10 for him to be seen and meds given, each vet is different though so prices vary.

Now dooey has a repeat prescription for 6 months so I just pop down and collect when I run out. That usually costs me £6 for doxycycline and baytril.

But if I were u I'd get your girl to the vets because if she does have a resp infection if left untreated can get worse and scar her lungs and lead to neumonia.
9/10 the vets will say oh there chest sounds clear to me I know because I've had them say this with dooey. Rats are very good at hiding illness until it's too late. 

Rats make lots of noises like squeaks and grinding teeth which is chattering noise from the mouth but funny pigeon sounding noises isn't good.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

My two boys often chatter to me when they are sat on my shoulder, and if I do it to them they do it back to me which is so sweet!
Sheldon used to squeak when I picked him up, or stroked him on the first day or two that I got them, but he doesnt do that anymore, I'm told this is a slight protest squeak lol.
I also read they make happy noises but they frequency is so high that we cant hear it, similar to bats noises.
Sheldon also rocks from side to side when anyone goes near the cage, this is him trying to focus better as being an albino he has very poor eyesight.
Leonard is very outgoing, and he comes to the bars and asks to be let out which is really cute too.


----------

